# إكسير الشباب (قناع الذهب الإيطالي)الموزع المعتمد للوكيل الحصري*



## Gold mask (5 فبراير 2013)

[COLOR=#a000e][COLOR=#a000e]اهتم اليابانيون بالجمال وقد برعوا في صنع مستحضرات التجميل والعناية بالبشرة حتى قدمت إحدى الشركات اليابانية تطويراً لفكرة قناع الذهب من خلال رقائق من الذهب عيار 24 قيراطاً تعمل على إعادة الشباب للبشرة عام 2004. وبعد أن انتشرت هذه التقنية في الدول الاروبية ، وأمريكا دخلت إلى السوق العربية لترضي الكثيرات من الباحثات عن الجمال والشباب . 

كما ذكرالمؤرخون أن كليوباترا كانت تنام في قناع الذهب كل ليلة.وقد لاحظت آثاره المضادة للالتهابات ومعالجة الطفح الجلدي والحكة .[/COLOR][/COLOR] وكانت ملكة من سلالة تشينغ تدحرج الذهب على وجهها كل يوم.
في أوقات أخرى أستخدم لعلاج الروماتيزم، وفي روما القديمة أُستخدم كمسكنات وعلاج لمشاكل الجلد. 





قناع الذهب عبارة عن رقائق من الذهب بنسبة 99.9% من الذهب الخالص .

من المعروف أن الذهب لم يستخدم كقناع لمعالجة البشرة من قبل إذ أنه معدن صعب الإمتصاص في البشرة غير أن إحدى الشركات اليابانية قدمت مركباً خاصاً من تكنولوجيا " الغاما" Gamma PGA ليكون صالحاً للإستخدام مع البشرة ، وقد أُكتشف أصلا في البحر ويستمد هذا المكون من ناتو، أو مخمرة فول الصويا طبيعي 100% خالي من المواد الحافظة ،ومن خلال تهيئتها بواسطة تدليك خاص يعمل على ترطيبها ، مايسمح بمرور الذهب إلى عمق البشرة والإستفادة منه . 


[COLOR=#a000e]مزايا قناع الذهب : [/COLOR]

1- معجزة القناع أنه مناسب لجميع أنواع البشرة والأعمار، 

وضمان فعالية طويلة.

2- يخترق الجلد بشكل عميق حيث أنه من أنعم المعادن. 

3- تظهر النتائج بسرعة كبيرة. 
4- مضاد للأكسدة . 



[COLOR=#a000e]فوائد قناع الذهب : [/COLOR]
* تتحدى عملية شيخوخة الإنسان. 
* تبدو أصغر سناَ على الفور .
* يوفر وهج ذهبي . 
* يقلل من ظهور الخطوط الدقيقة والتجاعيد. 
* يقلل من ظهور أضرار الشمس . 
* يقلل من البقع الناتجة عن تقدم السن .
* يقلل من الندوب والحفر والبقع الجلدية . 
* يعالج التهاب الجلد الذي ينتج عنه البثور و حب الشباب. 
* يجعل شكل الجلد والمظهر أكثر سلاسة ونعومة . 
* يؤدي إلى إبطاء عملية إستمرار إستنزاف الكولاجين . 
* يمنع ترهل الجلد.
* يحفز نمو الخلايا. 
* إضفاء نضارة على الوجه والبشرة بشكل عام . 
* يمكن إستخدامه لجميع مناطق الجسم الاخرى . 










مدة الجلسة والنتائج :

جلسة قناع الذهب كاملة تمتد من ساعة ونصف إلى ساعتين فقط . وستظهرالنتائج بشكل ملحوظ وقوي بعد الجلسة الأولى من العلاج بهذا القناع .

الآثار الجانبية :

ما يميز قناع الذهب أنه لايتضمن أي آثار جانبية على البشرة ، ولا يتسبب بأي تهيج ، وأكبر دليل على ذلك هو أن تناول هذه الرقائق الذهبية لايؤثر أبداً على الصحة ، وإنما على العكس تماماً فقد دخل الذهب في بعض مناطق أمريكا في تكوين بعض الأطعمة فأصبح هناك هامبرجر و الآيس كريم يحتوي على الذهب بالإضافة لبعض المأكولات الأخرى.

معاودة تطبيق القناع :

بما أن القناع لا يسبب أي آثار جانبية على البشرة ، يمكن لأي سيدة أوفتاة تطبيقه متى تشاء ، كل شهر ، أو ستة أشهر ، أو سنة ، ويمكن للفتيات الصغيرات البدء مبكراً باستخدامه للحفاظ على شبابهن ، ونضارتهن قبل بدء ظهور أي علامات لتقدم العمر ، أو عيوب ، أو مشاكل في البشرة ، فهو "أكسير شباب" رائع ، كما يمكن للعروس تطبيق قناع الذهب لإضفاء النضارة والإشراقة على طلتها يوم زفافها دون أن تحتاج لإعادة تطبيقه بعد ذلك كمايحدث في أغلب تقنيات التجميل الأخرى.








نوفرلكم ماسك الذهب الإيطالي من الوكيل 

الحصري :

*ماركات عالمية *














*و نحن الموزعيين الحصريين لها بالمنطقةالغربيه*

تحتوي العلبه على 100 شريحة تكفي 33 جلسة 


علماً بأن الجلسة تحتاج إلى 3 شرائح فقط .


(البيع : جملة - قطاعي - جلسات) 

( والتسليم فوري في نفس اليوم يد بيد )

(مكه - جده - الطائف )

في حال الرغبة يرجى مراسلتي على الخاص 
أو
للنساء الاتصال او المراسله على الواتس اب على



0536336956




وللرجال بارسال رسالة .


----------



## Gold mask (9 فبراير 2013)

*رد: إكسير الشباب (قناع الذهب الإيطالي)الموزع المعتمد للوكيل الحصري**

اصبحنا واصبح الملك لله ...
اذكار الصباح


----------



## Gold mask (9 فبراير 2013)

*رد: إكسير الشباب (قناع الذهب الإيطالي)الموزع المعتمد للوكيل الحصري**

لا اله الا الله ...


----------



## Gold mask (12 فبراير 2013)

*رد: إكسير الشباب (قناع الذهب الإيطالي)الموزع المعتمد للوكيل الحصري**

أستغفر الله العظيم


----------



## Gold mask (15 فبراير 2013)

*رد: إكسير الشباب (قناع الذهب الإيطالي)الموزع المعتمد للوكيل الحصري**

اللهم ارزقني من حيث لا احتسب


----------



## Gold mask (16 فبراير 2013)

*رد: إكسير الشباب (قناع الذهب الإيطالي)الموزع المعتمد للوكيل الحصري**

لا اله الا الله


----------



## Gold mask (17 فبراير 2013)

*رد: إكسير الشباب (قناع الذهب الإيطالي)الموزع المعتمد للوكيل الحصري**

الحمدلله الذي بنمتعه تتم الصالحات


----------



## Gold mask (18 فبراير 2013)

*رد: إكسير الشباب (قناع الذهب الإيطالي)الموزع المعتمد للوكيل الحصري**


----------



## Gold mask (24 فبراير 2013)

*رد: إكسير الشباب (قناع الذهب الإيطالي)الموزع المعتمد للوكيل الحصري**

RK3fbqh3_GM


----------



## Gold mask (24 فبراير 2013)

*رد: إكسير الشباب (قناع الذهب الإيطالي)الموزع المعتمد للوكيل الحصري**

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RK3fbqh3_GM


----------



## Gold mask (1 مارس 2013)

*رد: إكسير الشباب (قناع الذهب الإيطالي)الموزع المعتمد للوكيل الحصري**

تذكير :
اذكار الصباح ، صلاة الضحى


----------



## Gold mask (3 مارس 2013)

*رد: إكسير الشباب (قناع الذهب الإيطالي)الموزع المعتمد للوكيل الحصري**

اذكرو الله


----------



## Gold mask (4 مارس 2013)

*رد: إكسير الشباب (قناع الذهب الإيطالي)الموزع المعتمد للوكيل الحصري**

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## Gold mask (5 مارس 2013)

*رد: إكسير الشباب (قناع الذهب الإيطالي)الموزع المعتمد للوكيل الحصري**


----------



## Gold mask (7 مارس 2013)

*رد: إكسير الشباب (قناع الذهب الإيطالي)الموزع المعتمد للوكيل الحصري**


----------



## Gold mask (9 مارس 2013)

*رد: إكسير الشباب (قناع الذهب الإيطالي)الموزع المعتمد للوكيل الحصري**

ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا و هب لنا من لدنك رحمة انك انت الوهاب


----------



## Gold mask (9 مارس 2013)

*رد: إكسير الشباب (قناع الذهب الإيطالي)الموزع المعتمد للوكيل الحصري**

امسينا وامسى الملك لله ...


----------



## Gold mask (9 مارس 2013)

*رد: إكسير الشباب (قناع الذهب الإيطالي)الموزع المعتمد للوكيل الحصري**

امسينا وامسى الملك لله ...


----------



## Gold mask (10 مارس 2013)

*رد: إكسير الشباب (قناع الذهب الإيطالي)الموزع المعتمد للوكيل الحصري**


----------



## Gold mask (14 مارس 2013)

*رد: إكسير الشباب (قناع الذهب الإيطالي)الموزع المعتمد للوكيل الحصري**

[align=right] 


 
ابغي الهي جنة فيها هنائي 
[/align]


----------



## Gold mask (16 مارس 2013)

*رد: إكسير الشباب (قناع الذهب الإيطالي)الموزع المعتمد للوكيل الحصري**

لا اله الا انت


----------



## Gold mask (18 مارس 2013)

*رد: إكسير الشباب (قناع الذهب الإيطالي)الموزع المعتمد للوكيل الحصري**


----------



## Gold mask (18 مارس 2013)

*رد: إكسير الشباب (قناع الذهب الإيطالي)الموزع المعتمد للوكيل الحصري**


----------



## Gold mask (19 مارس 2013)

*رد: إكسير الشباب (قناع الذهب الإيطالي)الموزع المعتمد للوكيل الحصري**

الحمدلله رب العالمين


----------



## Gold mask (19 مارس 2013)

*رد: إكسير الشباب (قناع الذهب الإيطالي)الموزع المعتمد للوكيل الحصري**


----------



## Gold mask (20 مارس 2013)

*رد: إكسير الشباب (قناع الذهب الإيطالي)الموزع المعتمد للوكيل الحصري**

حين تأملت بالسعي 
ادركت بأنّ حكمة الدين عظيمة 
حياتنا كالمسعى
نقطع اشواط وأميال 
قد نصل لمبتغانا وقد لا نصل 
والمؤمن مثل هاجر 
يعيش برجاء ويقين 
ومهما وصل او ماوصل لأهدافه 
يؤجر على هذا السعي 
والرجاء واليقين 
يتحقق بالدعاء  
http://g-hadir.tumblr.com/post/27990947412​


----------



## Gold mask (21 مارس 2013)

*رد: إكسير الشباب (قناع الذهب الإيطالي)الموزع المعتمد للوكيل الحصري**


----------



## Gold mask (21 مارس 2013)

*رد: إكسير الشباب (قناع الذهب الإيطالي)الموزع المعتمد للوكيل الحصري**


----------



## Gold mask (22 مارس 2013)

*رد: إكسير الشباب (قناع الذهب الإيطالي)الموزع المعتمد للوكيل الحصري**

[BIMG]http://im40.gulfup.com/KjacB.png[/BIMG]


----------



## Gold mask (27 مارس 2013)

*رد: إكسير الشباب (قناع الذهب الإيطالي)الموزع المعتمد للوكيل الحصري**

اللهم لك الحمد


----------



## Gold mask (28 مارس 2013)

*رد: إكسير الشباب (قناع الذهب الإيطالي)الموزع المعتمد للوكيل الحصري**


----------



## Gold mask (30 مارس 2013)

*رد: إكسير الشباب (قناع الذهب الإيطالي)الموزع المعتمد للوكيل الحصري**

إن جبهة مع الله لاتنكسر ولو كان ضدها الوجود كله .

لـِ علي الطنطاوي


----------



## Gold mask (30 مارس 2013)

*رد: إكسير الشباب (قناع الذهب الإيطالي)الموزع المعتمد للوكيل الحصري**

لا اله الا الله


----------



## Gold mask (31 مارس 2013)

*رد: إكسير الشباب (قناع الذهب الإيطالي)الموزع المعتمد للوكيل الحصري**

رطبوا السنتكم بذكر الله


----------



## Gold mask (31 مارس 2013)

*رد: إكسير الشباب (قناع الذهب الإيطالي)الموزع المعتمد للوكيل الحصري**

استغفر الله


----------



## Gold mask (1 أبريل 2013)

*رد: إكسير الشباب (قناع الذهب الإيطالي)الموزع المعتمد للوكيل الحصري**

حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل


----------



## Gold mask (7 أبريل 2013)

*رد: إكسير الشباب (قناع الذهب الإيطالي)الموزع المعتمد للوكيل الحصري**

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## Gold mask (12 أبريل 2013)

*رد: إكسير الشباب (قناع الذهب الإيطالي)الموزع المعتمد للوكيل الحصري**

اللهم صلي وسلم على نبيك محمد


----------



## فهد المطلق (23 أبريل 2013)

*رد: إكسير الشباب (قناع الذهب الإيطالي)الموزع المعتمد للوكيل الحصري**

موفقيييين ي اخوانن ..


----------



## Gold mask (27 أبريل 2013)

*رد: إكسير الشباب (قناع الذهب الإيطالي)الموزع المعتمد للوكيل الحصري**

لا اله الا الله


----------



## Gold mask (6 مايو 2013)

*رد: إكسير الشباب (قناع الذهب الإيطالي)الموزع المعتمد للوكيل الحصري**

لا اله الا النت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين


----------



## Gold mask (7 مايو 2013)

*رد: إكسير الشباب (قناع الذهب الإيطالي)الموزع المعتمد للوكيل الحصري**

الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## Gold mask (7 مايو 2013)

*رد: إكسير الشباب (قناع الذهب الإيطالي)الموزع المعتمد للوكيل الحصري**

اصبحنا و اصبح الملك لله


----------



## Gold mask (10 مايو 2013)

*رد: إكسير الشباب (قناع الذهب الإيطالي)الموزع المعتمد للوكيل الحصري**

اللهم صلي و سلم على محمد


----------

